# KMC X11 SL 11sp Chain



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw this at interbike and now it is starting to hit retailers. It comes with an 11x missing link which makes it even more appealing. Has anyone had a chance to use this yet? I really don't want to be the guinea pig and find out it is going to chew up my cassette or worse.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I tested the prototypes and they all ran fine, were easy to fit, and I had no problems with them. Shifting is better than the campy chain, and it runs quieter as well. Believe me they have done a ton of testing with these, more than any model I've seen. The only problem was that after I had to return it (around 6k miles of use) and switched back to campy, my cassette did not handle it too well and the chain would skip on my 3 smallest cogs.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been using mine for about a month. my 11 spped shifting now is crisp and flawless.

this might sound stupid, but, the chain is really what cured all my shifting issues. a friend installed one a few weeks back and gave me the same feedback. We both might have had defective chains, but, all i care about is the fact that i am happy with my 11 speed now.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

dcl10 said:


> I tested the prototypes and they all ran fine, were easy to fit, and I had no problems with them. Shifting is better than the campy chain, and it runs quieter as well. Believe me they have done a ton of testing with these, more than any model I've seen. The only problem was that after I had to return it (around 6k miles of use) and switched back to campy, my cassette did not handle it too well and the chain would skip on my 3 smallest cogs.


Was that 6K on one chain? Did you measure it when you were done? I'm wondering if it was stretched which caused the cassette wear?

If there are more good reports like this, I might finally make the move to 11 speed.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, that was with one chain, but I did not measure the chain at all.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*doh....*

Not too wise to use a single chain for 6,000 miles. I've done it with a Campy chain because is showed less than .2% elongation after that much use, but it still resulted in chain skip with one of the cogs, when a new chain was installed. 

FWIW, I've done some chain wear testing with KMC 10 speed chains, taking accurate full length measurements. They elongate much faster than a Campy chain, but not as bad as a Shimano chain.

With a Campy chain, you can't rely on elongation measurements to determine when a chain is shot. I use measurements of roller spacing and alternate chains when the spacing increases by about .020 inch (measured with calipers). I alternate 3 chains and toss them for good when the roller spacing increases by about .040 inch.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I note that Fairwheel Bikes is now offering the KMC *11sp* Missing Link : 
http://fairwheelbikes.com/kmc-missing-link-p-2282.html


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

dcl10 said:


> Yes, that was with one chain, but I did not measure the chain at all.


Did you remove and re-install the same Missing Link at all (for cleaning or other wrenching)? There is an item from InterBike 2010 that says the 11 speed version is not re-usable, unlike the 10 speed KMC link. 

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/10/25/interbike-2010-kmc-unveils-11-speed-quick-links-and-more/

Your experience?


----------

